# Capturing Wild Bees



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............Thought you'll might enjoy this.......fordy

https://youtu.be/xJFFO9dDEmY


----------



## DancingGoatFarm (Sep 23, 2015)

No thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good way to get a start just buy a queen to get the hive to continue.

 Al


----------

